# xText



## theNewbie (24. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all

ich hätte mal eine Frage(ich habe schon etwas Programmiererfahrung, arbeite aber zum ersten mal mit xText) und zwar soll ich mit Hilfe von xText eine IDE erstellen und aus der erstellten IDE wiederum eine XML-Datei exportieren das wiederum in ein Modellierungstool aufgerufen werden soll.

Jetzt hätte ich dazu zwei Fragen:
1. ist es möglich da das erstellte neue Format der IDE ja unbekannt ist, daraus ne XML-Datei zu speichern
2. falls das erste möglich ist, kann man dann die XML Datei direkt so anpassen das ich diese nicht wieder in das Format des Modellierungstools anpassen muss.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2011)

Die Beschreibung versteht glaube ich kein Mensch, da wirst du etwas weiter ausholen müssen.


----------



## theNewbie (27. Mai 2011)

Also es geht darum, mit xText kann man doch eine neue IDE erstellen.
Ich möchte eine IDE erstellen mit der es möglich ist textuell Diagramme z.B. UML  zu erstellen. Diese dann als XML gespeichert werden, um in ein Modellierungstool, z.B. Bonita importiert werden können.

Dazu wäre dann meine Frage ob es möglich ist aus meiner neu erstellten IDE eine XML Datei zu exportieren so das ich diese wieder in Bonita importieren kann und bekomme dort dann dieses Modell das ich textuell erstellt habe visuell angezeigt.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2011)

Du willst also UML mit einer textuellen DSL beschreiben und daraus ein XML exportieren?
Ja, das kann man machen. Xtext kann dir aus der Grammatik den Parser und den Editor erstellen und bietet mit XPand und dem incremental Builder Support die Werkzeuge die du brauchst um einen 'Compiler' (in deinem Fall textuell nach XML) zu erstellen.

Diese beiden Fragen sind mir allerdings immer noch unverständlich:


> 1. ist es möglich da das erstellte neue Format der IDE ja unbekannt ist, daraus ne XML-Datei zu speichern
> 2. falls das erste möglich ist, kann man dann die XML Datei direkt so anpassen das ich diese nicht wieder in das Format des Modellierungstools anpassen muss.


----------



## theNewbie (28. Mai 2011)

Danke, du hast mir meine Fragen schon beantwortet, ich kannte dieses xpand nicht. 
Kann ich dann in xPand die XML Datei für das modellierungstool anpassen oder muss ich dann noch ein Programm schreiben das z.B. die visuellen Informationen einbindet? 

Gibt es irgendwo ein tutorial wie xpand mit xtext zu benutzen ist?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mai 2011)

Mit XPand erstellst du die XML Datei. Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck, aber bist du sicher das die Aufgabe nicht etwas hoch gegriffen ist?



> Gibt es irgendwo ein tutorial wie xpand mit xtext zu benutzen ist?


Xtext Doku.


----------



## theNewbie (29. Mai 2011)

Ja das kann gut sein 

Dieses Projekt ist ein Studienprojekt und ich fand das Thema sehr interessant. Habe aber selber noch nie was mit xText / xPand gemacht.
Deswegen bin ich für jeden source code, Beispiele, Tutorial etc. dankbar.
Habe auch noch nicht allzu viel im Internet gefunden.

Deswegen wollte ich hier erst mal nachfragen ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Mein erstes Ziel ist es ein ganz einfaches modell textuell anzulegen und dann visuell anzeigen zu lassen.

Vielen Dank, schon mal für die Antworten jetzt weiß ich zumindest das es möglich ist.


----------



## theNewbie (14. Jun 2011)

Ich hätte mal noch ne Frage und zwar wenn ich ein standard xText Projekt erstelle steht folgender Code in der Template.xpt 

[Java] 
«IMPORT org::xtext::example::domainmodel»

«EXTENSION templates::Extensions»

«DEFINE main FOR Greeting-»
«FILE name+".txt"-»
This is an example of a generated file.

The input element was "Hello «name»!"

All greetings in the same file:
«FOREACH ((Model)eContainer()).sortedGreetings() AS g SEPARATOR ', '»«g.name»«ENDFOREACH»
«ENDFILE-»
«ENDDEFINE»
[/Java]

das bedeutet doch das er irgendwo ne .txt hinschreibt?
Wann macht er das bzw. brauch ich noch ein plugin für XPand das er diese .txt erstellt?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2011)

Du musst den Workflow starten (*.mwe2)


----------



## theNewbie (16. Jun 2011)

Sorry, ich muss nochmal nerven muss, aber ich bin die ganze Zeit am googlen und finde nicht das Richtige. 

Ich bräuchte mal ein Beispiel wie ich mit dem Template von oben statt einer txt, eine XML Datei erstellen kann, damit ich später diese XML Datei in ein Modellierungstool importieren kann. 

Irgendwie komm ich in meinem Projekt nicht richtig weiter und die Dokus sind meiner Meinung nicht gerade hilfreich, da zu wenig Beispiele darin enthalten sind. 

Falls jemand mal ein ähnliches Projekt hatte oder mir ein beispiel Code schicken könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.  

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2011)

theNewbie hat gesagt.:


> Ich bräuchte mal ein Beispiel wie ich mit dem Template von oben statt einer txt, eine XML Datei erstellen kann, damit ich später diese XML Datei in ein Modellierungstool importieren kann.



Gleiches Template anstatt .txt schreibst du .xml hin und dann hast du eine xml Datei


----------



## theNewbie (23. Jul 2011)

So ich habe jetzt die Grammatik in xText erstellt, und kann mein Projekt als Eclipse Application ausführen. Funktioniert auch wunderbar mit Autovervollständigung ...

Jetzt möchte ich in dem (2ten)Editor der als Eclipse Apllication ausgeführt wurde debuggen, so das ich eine xml Datei heraus bekomme. Jetzt ist die Frage wie funktioniert das nun mit diesem xPand und dem incremental builder.

Ich habe in meinem Projekt die build.properties mit diesem PDE Tool ausgeführt und dann bekomm ich ne build xml heraus.

Ich habe aber keine ahnung ob das jetzt so richtig ist un wie ich da jetzt vorgehe, das ich in dem 2ten erstellten Editor debuggen und compilieren kann.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein tutorial oder so was für mich, wo es Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird.


----------

